# Happy Canada Day (Army.ca Red Theme)



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Jun 2006)

I know it's a bit early, but I'm sure the party has started already somewhere. 

Last year's "Red" theme has been redesigned for the new layout and is back again this year to help us celebrate Canada Day. For those whose eyes are bleeding from the colour change, you can click here then select (change) next to the *Current Theme* setting to revert to the familiar old "Army.ca" green.

For the rest... enjoy!

 Happy Canada Day


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jun 2006)

Whoa!  Too much Rrrrrreddddd!


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (30 Jun 2006)

I'll call it maroon and a tribute to all the Patrica's.  Thanks Mike.


----------



## vonGarvin (30 Jun 2006)

*whew*, Thank GOD.  I was about to call "911" because I was seeing red EVERYWHERE ;D


----------



## Franko (30 Jun 2006)

I was about to say....thought PDR and PER season was over     ;D

Regards


----------



## aesop081 (30 Jun 2006)

IT BURNS.........IT BURNS..........MY GOD  IT BURNS !!!


----------



## Koenigsegg (30 Jun 2006)

I was reading through the Military Experience helping with Police Jobs (forget the title) thread, when I hit the button to go the last page and almost had a heart attack.  So much read on a page that is always green!

Thanks for the explanation.

p.s.    ...It is still hard to look at!


----------



## geo (30 Jun 2006)

well.... I would have thought that CME Brick red would have been micer but, this'll do.

CHIMO!


----------



## HItorMiss (30 Jun 2006)

Personal I think it's Maroon for all the Jumpers Quag


----------



## Michael OLeary (30 Jun 2006)

And if you didn't notice a change, it's time to get your CV checked and your med cat updated..


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (30 Jun 2006)

You would be wrong HoM.


----------



## HItorMiss (30 Jun 2006)

BOOOOUUURRRRNNNSSS! ;D


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jun 2006)

Well......It isn't going to go well with the fish tonight.  Guess, I'll have to throw on a steak.


----------



## Journeyman (30 Jun 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Personal I think it's Maroon for all the Jumpers Quag





			
				Quagmire said:
			
		

> You would be wrong HoM.



Nope, he's quite correct. Airborne......_even_ jumpers from 3VP....or 2Cdo   ;D

_~Hoo-ah~_


----------



## Scratch_043 (30 Jun 2006)

I thought the colours were off on my computer when I opened up the page, pretty funky Mike.

I actually find that the white on red stands out better for reading purposes than the old style.


----------



## 2 Cdo (30 Jun 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Nope, he's quite correct. Airborne......_even_ jumpers from 3VP....or 2Cdo   ;D
> 
> _~Hoo-ah~_



Careful there sunshine!  ;D 

As for the colour scheme, I thought I was drunk and then realised I haven't started drinking yet! :blotto:


----------



## Michael Dorosh (30 Jun 2006)

Looks blood red to me...


----------



## HItorMiss (30 Jun 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Nope, he's quite correct. Airborne



HA! I win!  :dontpanic:


----------



## Journeyman (30 Jun 2006)

I actually had to take Mike up on the option of changing back to the traditional colours.

As much as I love maroon   .....with those colours, I felt I was risking.....hell, I was _hoping_ for an epileptic seizure!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Jun 2006)

You're not the only one... stats show that 9 people have jumped back to the old comfortable green.


----------



## Koenigsegg (30 Jun 2006)

For the sake of Canada Day, I will keep it with this (funky selection of red).


----------



## Hot Lips (30 Jun 2006)

Well thank god the MI wasn't necessary  ;D

What a great idea...thanks Mike.
I will go with the patriot red...my page on MSN is all jazzed up with Canada paraphernalia as well



HL


----------



## Jantor (30 Jun 2006)

I had to go back to the springtime colour of the maple leaf.....sorry.....MY EYES..MY EYES!!!

 Happy Canada Day everyone


----------



## Kat Stevens (30 Jun 2006)

maybe if a little white was thrown in here and there, it would look a lot less like one of my blinding rages... but hey, I'll stick to it, Happy Birthday to all.


----------



## navymich (30 Jun 2006)

I figure after a week of looking at white stuff under red lights, it's all good to look at the red stuff under white lights for a bit.  

Have a great weekend all, and stay safe.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jun 2006)

Jantor said:
			
		

> I had to go back to the springtime colour of the maple leaf.....sorry.....MY EYES..MY EYES!!!
> 
> Happy Canada Day everyone



Were you thinking of this thread:    

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/17564.0.html


----------



## Signalman150 (30 Jun 2006)

Oh My Go....

Oh wait a minute: you mean it was intentional?  Whew.

I was up until 2:00a w/ a buddy of mine from "the old days". I was already hemorrhaging at the eyesballs when I got up this morning, but the red website...I was sure I was done for.

Happy Canada Day Everyone...or as a remember it as a kid, Happy Dominion Day!


----------



## Centurian1985 (30 Jun 2006)

Holy crap!

I thought my system had gone fritzy!

Glad someone mentioned the eye-disturbing red tone or I would be checking my control panel for display colour faults... 

Anyhoo, everyone have a good Canada Day, eh?


----------



## Jantor (30 Jun 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Were you thinking of this thread:
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/17564.0.html



Nope. I hadn't seen that thread before. Just a coincidence


----------



## karl28 (30 Jun 2006)

I always liked this option for Canada day its kind neat  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jun 2006)

Electronic WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWarfare?


----------



## AndrewS (30 Jun 2006)

my insight on the theme change didn't last very long did it? lol


----------



## Pea (30 Jun 2006)

Well I like the red!! (after I told buddy his computer was junky and was scewing up my army.ca, I realized it was supposed to be red. whoops.  :-[ )

Happy early Canada Day all!!!


----------



## Bzzliteyr (1 Jul 2006)

Keep it!! It's a fresh change!


----------



## Fredster (1 Jul 2006)

Happy birthday Canada, and cheers to all the soldiers, past and present, who are protecting us.


----------



## Red 6 (1 Jul 2006)

from down south, I wish all of you up north an outstanding Canada Day!  

    O Canada!
    Our home and native land!
    True patriot love in all thy sons command.

    With glowing hearts we see thee rise,
    The True North strong and free!

    From far and wide,
    O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.

    God keep our land glorious and free!
    O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.

    O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.


----------



## Springroll (1 Jul 2006)

I hope everyone has a fantastic Canada Day.

We are spending ours down at the waterfront enjoying live music, food, beer, and of course the fireworks!

Happy Canada Day!!


----------



## purple peguin (1 Jul 2006)

Happy Canada day!!!!!! I thought my computer montitor had the biscuit LOL


----------



## my72jeep (1 Jul 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I know it's a bit early, but I'm sure the party has started already somewhere.
> 
> Last year's "Red" theme has been redesigned for the new layout and is back again this year to help us celebrate Canada Day. For those whose eyes are bleeding from the colour change, you can click here then select (change) next to the *Current Theme* setting to revert to the familiar old "Army.ca" green.
> 
> ...



Oh thank god it's your fault ,I though I had a hangover.


----------



## orange.paint (1 Jul 2006)

to the PM who recognised all the brave men Newfoundland lost on this day.I honestly felt proud.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Jul 2006)

...and we're back to the old green we know and love so well.

Thanks, and I hope everyone had an enjoyable Canada Day!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## navymich (2 Jul 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> ...and we're back to the old green we know and love so well.



Well, I feel gypped.  I still have 3 hours left of my Canada Day.  ;D


----------



## gt102 (2 Jul 2006)

I missed you green

*pets the monitor*


----------



## aesop081 (2 Jul 2006)

I still have red but on the main page only...everything else is green


----------



## Journeyman (2 Jul 2006)

Spent a good chunk of the day in Toronto with the girlfriend and a visiting Aussie. 

It was entertaining sitting on a patio, watching some drunk moron launching fireworks towards the gas station across the street. Now _that_ was potentially an awesome fireworks display  

.....and made it back to Kingston in time for last call at the Brew Pub  ;D


----------



## Red 6 (2 Jul 2006)

Hope ya'll had a great Canada Day. When your holiday ends, we start ramping up for the big one down here in a couple of days.


----------



## Journeyman (2 Jul 2006)

Red 6 said:
			
		

> ...*we start ramping up for the big one* down here in a couple of days.



You guys celebrate Bastille Day?  >    ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Jul 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> You guys celebrate Bastille Day?  >    ;D


Now THAT is a Simpson's Reference if I've ever heard one


----------



## Red 6 (2 Jul 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> You guys celebrate Bastille Day?  >    ;D



Negative, Ghostrider... The OTHER big one....  hint: fireworks, beer, American flags, ya' know, that kinda stuff. :cheers:


----------



## GAP (2 Jul 2006)

Oh...you celebrate the movie "The 4th of July"??  ;D


----------



## Red 6 (2 Jul 2006)

Gap, you're killin' me, you are killin' me. Oh well, it won't matter on Tuesday night when all that heavy caliber stuff is explodin' and I'm drinkin' a beer in the back yard...


----------



## p_imbeault (2 Jul 2006)

Happy belated Canada Day   :dontpanic:


----------



## GAP (2 Jul 2006)

Red 6 said:
			
		

> Gap, you're killin' me, you are killin' me. Oh well, it won't matter on Tuesday night when all that heavy caliber stuff is explodin' and I'm drinkin' a beer in the back yard...



Well, if you guys can't at least arrange to have you holidays on long weekends, have a "Happy 4th of July".....


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Jul 2006)

Happy Independence Day to my neighbours, to my north (and south)


----------



## Red 6 (2 Jul 2006)

Recce guy, at least you have all your quadrants :warstory: covered...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Jul 2006)

Yeah, I'm in kind of a unique situation (location)


----------



## Red 6 (2 Jul 2006)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm in kind of a unique situation (location)



is it a hot-air balloon tethered right on the border between Canada and the US?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Jul 2006)

Your close. Most of Michigan (as well as some other states) is north of me. ;D


----------



## Red 6 (2 Jul 2006)

I knew it! That was going to be my next guess. :


----------



## Centurian1985 (5 Jul 2006)

I was thinking he was bunking under the Windsor bridge...


----------



## Mike Baker (24 May 2008)

Hey Mike, we going to do this again this year. 

(Never did it last year, IIRC)

Baker


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 May 2008)

No, probably not. I'll be in Hong Kong at the time and probably won't want to chance it.  (But I will get to celebrate Hong Kong day... maybe the red fits after all!)


----------



## Mike Baker (25 May 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> No, probably not. I'll be in Hong Kong at the time and probably won't want to chance it.  (But I will get to celebrate Hong Kong day... maybe the red fits after all!)


Well then, guess it's a no go.

Oh well, a guy gotta try ;D
Baker


----------

